# Finally made a decent blank, I think...



## Bobostro61 (Mar 28, 2013)

Only one color with some pearl in it, but I think its going to look good.  I hope so at least...


----------



## OOPS (Mar 28, 2013)

We will truly only know once the blank gets turned, but from what I see so far it looks like you will have a nice one.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 28, 2013)

I plan on making a pen with it tomorrow.  We'll see what comes out of it and I'll post the pic.


----------



## Harley2001 (Mar 28, 2013)

Will that's a good start.next you"ll be mixing two colors.looking forward seeing your pen.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks like a great cast Bob...


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 29, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> That looks like a great cast Bob...



I don't know about "great", but its the best one I've made so far from the one 16 oz. can of Castin' Craft resin I had.  Used up the last of it on this one.  Luckily my Silmar 41 is due to be delivered today so I can get back to experimenting.  Bad thing is, all this blank making has taken away from my pen making time.


----------

